# Just curious...



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

If you had to name a list of the top 3 SOT kayaks you would use for back bay / freshwater fishing, what would they be ? and why ?

Just looking for people's opinions.

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

its all relative to your size and weight... But, if you say for a average person fishing bay/freshwater... if you are gonna fish bay and freshwater, you would need a yak that is long enough to handle the bay but short enough to be mobile.

1. Tarpon 120
2. Prowler 13
3. Drifter

the list could change with addition of rudder, which would make the kayak more mobile.

cheers...


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*As far as the weight*

is concerned --

I go about 250 -- it would be me + gear.

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

then I would drop t120 from the list or at least move it down. You will get water in the cockpit from scupper holes... 

check out prowler13 or the drifter or malibu pro explorer


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

drifter 
x factor
prowler 13


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Tarpon 140*

I just got one, and I did not really have to shop. It has so far been everything that I wanted. Stable as all get out, slick rudder package. Excellent rod holders, plenty of storage options, bungees galore and cleats to tie stuff to. ]
I love my yak and kick my ass for not buying one sooner. 
There are a lot of cool ones out there. Get one that will fit most situations, fast and stable with good manueverability, that is what they advised me. 
Years of canoeing really helped me immensely. 
Definitely shop around. Get measured at a shop for your paddle as well, there is a height chart that tells you what to get, for example, I'm 6'1" so they recommended a 230cm paddle. They were right.
I am a novice at this, just getting into it, but that is everything I learned so far.
Again, I am just learning and don't claim to know it all, but you can't go wrong with trying some out at a demo meeting, I know a lot of guys and gals that tried some out at demos and were hooked. Get a cup of coffee and go to a shop, see what they have and ask for advice...
Have fun though, they are a blast!!!! You will be sooo happy with getting one! I am addicted man, and it is a rush.
I used to get within 10 yards of fish in my canoe and spook them up and away, now I spook them when I am right up on them! That is one thing that I have found out! Man that rocks. It is so stealthy! Quiet.
TC


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

TC, congrats on your yak.... dark side...


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

TC, welcome to the dark side.

My picks for a big boy kayak in all around fishing.
Tarpon 140
X-factor
Prowler 13 or 15

Add the tarpon 120 if freshwater only


Robert


----------

